# Kessil 150w amazon sun LED lights



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Anybody using these? I want to use 2 of these on a 90x90cm cube. Si its 3ftx3ft. Do you peeps think it will work? At the moment im using 8x39w t5 lights. 3x6500k and 5x8000k. But the electricty usage is alot have another tank also with 400w of lighting on it


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some people are starting to use them. Here is a good link, but you might try the search function too...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193629&highlight=Kessil


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanx. Those lights are very exoensive here so want to make surw im not wastig my money. I need to find out if 2 will work on a 35x35 inch surface area. Like the design of them


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

the spread is supposed to be 24x24 if I remember correctly.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

2 would work well. Be sure you're injecting c02 or it'll be too much light which will cause algae.


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanx am using co2 yep. At rate of 5-8 bubbles per second into an inline reactor. Dosing dry ferts also.


----------



## zimbo (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi there

So i have been using the Kessils since April. I got two of them over a 90 gallon, so 340L or so. 

I can't comment much on energy consumption as i live in an apt. complex with centralized utility billing, but I do save a small fortune in bulbs. I used to have two 150w MH's over this tank. Are the kessils a real switch out....i am not entirely convinced. 

Look shimmer effect is great, you get good plant growth, and yes they do mimic natural light and you get more shadows like you naturally would. I do find the light to be a bit dim at times. I could try put another kessil over the tank, but a 90 really isn't designed for that with the central bracing and its not a small chunk of change for another one. 

If you look at the 120 gallon that they put a link up for...i mean it has 4 Kessils, that's approx $1200 in lighting at retail cost here in the U.S including the goosenecks, and if its a true MH replacement, putting 4 150w MH's over a 120gallon is a pretty significant amount of light. 

I have no idea what these cost in SA. As an ex-Zimbabwean i can only imagine they cost an arm and a leg. I don't know if there's anyone over there who has a tank with them - if you can find someone - i'd go check them out first in person. 

I'm a medical student moving onto residency in a few months, and my plan is to get a 180 gallon when i move. Realistically what I'll do is likely get another kessil, however, look into some alternatives to supplement it like the Ray2 strips or something.

I'll try attach some pics here. Excuse the fact that the tank is not exactly well scaped, lack of hardscape, etc. Like i said, I'm moving soon, and so I'm just fiddling around getting things to grow, playing with ferts, etc. I will say that my tank does get some supplemental sunlight from the window now that its winter, and it makes a fairly big difference on pearling. 

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

The one fish store is using one on thee display cube but its an 25inch cube more or less. One kessil kosts 3200 rand without the goose neck thw goose neck is 400 rand. So its $361.15 for one kessil light without tge gposeneck mounting. The thing is i would save money in the longrun


----------



## zimbo (Oct 8, 2011)

ouch, that's quite a wack per light, but don't know how bad Eskom's rates are. Have you looked at any alternatives? And yes i say that knowing that you guys don't have the million choices at the click of a button that we do here. I know there's several threads on here that I've run across talking about the alternatives. They're good lights, but ja, at 1.5 times the cost that they are here, jeepers that's a lot of dough.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

<cough> Finnex <cough>


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Eskom is raping us with the rates. My lights at the moment costs my about R250 a month on the one tank alone. $30 doesnt sound like alot. But the kessils will pay for themselves. Only affordable LEDs here are beamworks or something like that but they look [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty ans dont work to great. Theres other alternatives also but they are way more expensive. I would probably be able to import the lights myself but wil stil be more expensive as to what you guys get them at. The T5s im using now is doing a great job but the kessil also looks great ad i like that shimmer. I will post pcs of my tanks somete whwn i can rescale the size of them or something. Now on holidays so im not close to my tanks or pc it sucks. We also had a very limmited number of plants because theses somw parts of the country thats tropical so the BLacklist of plantspecies and fish is huge and theres very strict import regulations. But we got a new blacklist for plant species ans new import permits was issued last week so we can import plants again. Sucks that we cant keep shrimps here


----------



## zimbo (Oct 8, 2011)

$30 is a lot for a single tank when you consider the ratio of average income there compared to salary. I have a fair bit of family there and they're getting out of dodge as the cost of living is getting out of hand compared to the salaries there. Well best of luck with them, they are nice lights. Enjoy the holidays.


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonder if i can import them at a cheaper price.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I also use it on a 25g mr aqua cube that's 18x18x18. I've changed my layout (added way more plants and removed the sand) but here's what it looked like a while ago










The LFS that I go to actually recommended not using the gooseneck as it wasn't the most attractive thing out there and was kinda expensive. I ended up getting a flower pot holder and mounting that to the wall, then hanging the light down. It gives it good flexibility as you see in the picture the light was pretty high up (around 18 inches above the tank) but now as I've gotten more plants and c02 injection, I've lowered it to 8-9 inches above. At my LFS, they have 3 cubes setup and they have their lights just about 5 inches above the tank so it's really close and the plants are doing really well.


----------



## zimbo (Oct 8, 2011)

Really don't know. If you imported them directly you'd probably have to get them from kessil. I don't know how the whole different voltages works. We're 110, i think you guys are the same as Zim with a 220-230V system, not to mention different plug types. The plugs here are just a couple flat pins, not the 3 prongs with the ground wire. 

It comes down to shipping. If you can get them there via fedex or DHL, and around customs without someone wanting a bribe or two, go for it! If it goes regular mail it'll never make it past the border post before being swiped!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The tank in that video has 4 lights over it because it's a very deep tank, 30 inches deep, plus, we wanted to showcase the goosenecks too. The goosenecks hold the light close to the water, so it doesn't give the best spread. If we were to have the lights hanging at optimal levels, we would probably only need 3.

They're awesome lights, gives plants very nice color and great growth.

Here are the 3 18x18x18 cubes that are running amazon suns, as well as our big display (these pictures were taken on veterans day weekend - 2 weekends ago)

glosso iwagumi









belem hairgrass iwagumi









Mini pelia and UG









big tank


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

I think i will need 4 of them to cover a 35x35 inch surface area


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Well i ordered 4 Kessil amazon sun A150W lights wth goose necks. Cant wait to get them


----------

